# Is economics a good major?



## goodfella86 (Jan 17, 2006)

Since Im not enjoying my current major (math/computer science), I am considering going into some business field. I read that degrees in pre law and economics are great for law school. Do you know how available jobs are for econ majors? Is there another business type degree that would be better? Does anyone have any advice about these degrees?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm an econ major so I'll offer you a few thoughts. 

If you want to go into law, econ is one of, if not the, best majors you can have. Economics has traditionally been a very popular major for people going into law school. Sandra Day OConner was an econ major and she did rather well for herself :lol 

An econ degree is very flexible, and since it is usually an arts degree as opposed to strictly a business degree, it leaves a lot of options open. You are only 19, so I imagine you are a sophomore right? I wouldn't be worrying too much about specific jobs you can get with a major. You should definitely pick a major that has a future, but particular jobs shouldn't be your main concern right now. 

I would imagine, though, since you asked, that an econ degree is viewed about the same as a business degree in the types of jobs that you are qualified for. Because of the quantitative element to it, it could very easily be valued more. I happen to find economics much more intellectually satisfying than business though because usually econ students are of a better quality than business students, especially with your CS background. 

Funny how my situation was similar to yours. I was a CS major my first year of college, then I quit that and went on to econ.


----------



## goodfella86 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply :banana Yeah I'm a sophomore. At my school a degree in econ is a 33 credit major so I was looking at going for a second degree or minor if I pursue econ. What kind of other degree would you suggest if I were to try for law school? My school has a very good college of business and economics but our pre law is hurting. Thanks again :thanks


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Now take my advice with a grain of salt, because I'm really not an expert on law school admissions, but it seems to me that a good route to take would be the econ major together with a poli-sci major or minor.

Here at UNM, I'm not sure what it's like where you go, but the pre-law classes are part of the poli sci department, so you could get a poli sci minor and take some of the pre-law classes w/o actually being in the program.

Again though, I'm not sure what it's like where you are.

Feel free to PM if you want.


----------

